
Show HN: Baasil.io an Open Source, Scalable Realtime Stack-As-a-Service - jondubois
https://baasil.io/
======
cjbprime
Looks interesting, tremendously bad product name though.

~~~
jondubois
Thanks for the feedback. Not sure it changes anything but the double 'aa' is
not a typo. The first part of the name 'Baasil' stands for BaaS (Backend as a
Service).

My original plan was to pronounce it like the plant 'Basil'. The voice actor
in the demo video just decided to call it Bah-sil so I just let it be.

